# H/W swaps in OH/OW situations?



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

was wondering how many folks have or know of folks who have fallen prey/into the
dilemma of "affairs gone totally wild"???:scratchhead:

u know, where the H whos is told or discovers his W is/has been "doing it" (or was) for mths/yrs and in the process of dealing with it, ending it, (or whatever) winds up
telling, getting to know, and bedding the OM's-W (pref a Wife, in this example) and did anybody get to "live happily everafter"? or not in these stories?

of course, this story can go vice versa too. Wife told discovers
H cheating and yada yada/etc.

feel free to include yer "come close" stories as well, as temptation and how its dealt with is just as important when
u get down to what some of spirituality is all about.

[i have a busy day planned, but will ck back tonite or tommw]

shalom ye'davide'


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Shania Twain and her husband.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, JB, you beat me to the punch again!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

The Oprah OWN network here in Canada has been running every Friday a 6 part documentary special on Shania Twain and it has been really good because I can relate to much of the infidelity, grief and devastation she has been going on since her divorce. It is very insightful.

The documentary is called; Why Not with Shania Twain

Why Not? with Shania Twain


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

I left out this part/option/possiblity:

Harry n Sally (marr'd couple) and Tom n Tanya (same,marr'd).

Harry cheats with Tanya, Sally finds out, confronts and tries to 
A-bust them by telling Tom about the A.

Sally and Tom become "friends" thru the ordeal and likewise 
become "lovers" after Harry n Tanya stick to their new found
"happiness"/fog and keep A going.

so in essence, we have two affairs going at the same time.

how often has this happened to u or anyone u know???


----------

